# CWD 2G vs. Butet saddles?



## redbeetle4403 (9 January 2009)

Hey all, I have a butet samaur jumping saddle, but I am thinking of investing in a 2G CWD.....any thoughts? Dont think I can afford both, so should I stick with Butet...or hold tough til I can afford both? Is getting rid of Butet a bad idea?

thanks in advance!


----------



## KatB (9 January 2009)

Why are you thinking of changing? Personally thinkn Butets are one of the best saddles on the market.


----------



## H-J (9 January 2009)

I agree I sat in a Butet XC saddle at Olympia and it was the nicest thing I have ever sat in! Although I was slightly disapointed by their attitude of fitting the saddle to you and not the horse, my horses back is very important to me!


----------



## KatB (9 January 2009)

H_J I wouldnt worry to much on that.... all the Butet saddles I have known on horses have fitted very very well 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 You still looking for a new saddle?


----------



## H-J (9 January 2009)

yes, lots of people have raved about Fusion saddles so going to try them as I need a jump and a dressage maybe they can do me a deal! Butet is out of my price range im afraid


----------



## TableDancer (9 January 2009)

I'm a Butet girl in the main, although have just bought a Devoucoux as my best Butet DOESN'T fit one of my current horses: I would slightly echo H_J's concern that they are a bit blase about fitting - the fact is that Butets fit most but not all as I have recently found out...


----------



## ElleJS (9 January 2009)

My Butet is my pride and joy, I have ridden in all types inc devoucoux, CWD and nothing compares! It fits all my horses and is amazing...


----------



## Gamebird (9 January 2009)

Quite a timely post as my new Butet arrived about an hour ago. It hasn't been near a horse yet but I am already in love! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.
When I say new it is actually a rather old second hand one, but that is all I can afford (after selling everything I could find to pay for it). It has new panels and girth straps and I fully intend to spend most of the rest of the afternoon just stroking it


----------



## LEC (9 January 2009)

HJ I think you have similar issues to me with long legs and also have had back issues with horse? Try the new Ideal 3500 pro. I have mine arriving on 22nd of Jan if you would like to see photos. It looks really similar to an Antares but is amazing for the horse as wool flocked.


----------



## KatB (9 January 2009)

Agree TD, it is obviously horses for courses as such!! Nothing is going to fit every single horse, unfortunately! I was a bit sceptical of their fitting when I saw the fitting process, but actually everything they fitted has been spot on. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 However the danger with any of the makes such as butet/Devoucoux etc, is they only sell their make of saddles, though I know Sederhold Selected do hold a range, and their customer service is second to none


----------



## KatB (9 January 2009)

Oh wow! Lucky you Gamebird 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Has carthorse been ridden in one before?!


----------



## Gamebird (9 January 2009)

I have but carthorse hasn't. He's a very straightforward shape to fit (bog-standard if you'll excuse the pun) so fingers crossed. They'll take it back no probs if it doesn't fit.

Agree about Sederholm - they couldn't have been more helpful.


----------



## sarahs (9 January 2009)

Sederholm came out to fit my horse for a butet, and was very honest in saying a butet wouldnt fit him - I cant thank him enough for that. 
Unlike another brand that just took my money and 7 months later are giving me it back !


----------



## Sarah_Jane (9 January 2009)

Have to admit I'm a Butet person having had a Devoucoux make Sarnies back sore. I think they are a lovely balanced saddle for horse and rider and certainly mine was well fitted by Sederholm who I would highly recommend.


----------



## seabiscuit (9 January 2009)

What on earth is a 2D CWG?!!


----------



## redbeetle4403 (10 January 2009)

no, I absolutely love my Butet, and I have had it for a number of years, but I am toying with the idea of progression re - technology etc...if everything around us changes for the better due to more research, materials, placement etc, why not saddles.

Ouija, the CWD saddles are a brand, of which the 2G is one of their newest, and it seems to be one of the most advanced on the market. It is used by Will Simpson (US Gold Olympian, and many more top SJ'ers). It uses composite lightweight materials, and also is using twin trees and memory foam for an even better fit....expensive though!!!

I would like to change, or have butet refurbished..nothing wrong with it yet, but it needs an MOT!better to prevent than cure


----------

